# Downsizing



## synthpunk (Nov 16, 2015)

I also wanted to add that I will be posting much less on V.I. Control.

You can still PM me or I will be active at the new Sound Board Forum.
http://thesoundboard.net/index.php

All the best, Aesthete


----------



## Tatu (Nov 16, 2015)

What is it with you all saying farewells and mentioning that new forum? What's going on?

But anyways, good luck and live a long and prosper.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 16, 2015)

Tatu said:


> What is it with you all saying farewells and mentioning that new forum? What's going on?



It's a pyramid scheme: get in on the ground floor whilst your can!


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 16, 2015)

I was told it was a Top Secret forum.
I only have 2 identities over there.
I shall add a 3rd.
Username: wellhungarian


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, for the record, it's just a small forum that a handful of composers started recently, what interested me is that there are no sponsors nor advertisements, nothing commercial about it. 

http://thesoundboard.net/index.php?sid=c9824f71288de0c1b53f00bc17cb07c1


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 16, 2015)

A kinder, gentler place.



Valérie_D said:


> Hi, for the record, it's just a small forum that a handful of composers started recently, what interested me is that there are no sponsors nor advertisements, nothing commercial about it.
> 
> http://thesoundboard.net/index.php?sid=c9824f71288de0c1b53f00bc17cb07c1


----------



## Dean (Nov 16, 2015)

Has the art of just 'going' been lost?


----------



## chillbot (Nov 16, 2015)

I would like to state for the record that I am not leaving. Sorry.


----------



## Guffy (Nov 16, 2015)

This almost look like advertising for that forum..


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 16, 2015)

I think its right up there with the art of not being a ass. 



Dean said:


> Has the art of just 'going' been lost?



Did you come up with that all on your own Chill ? 



Fugdup said:


> This almost look like advertising for that forum..


----------



## Alatar (Nov 16, 2015)

chillbot said:


> I would like to state for the record that I am not leaving. Sorry.



Me too. Not leaving either.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 16, 2015)

Pitty Valérie, but sounds like good reasons though. I liked your input here!


----------



## Dean (Nov 16, 2015)

aesthete said:


> I think its right up there with the art of not being a ass.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 16, 2015)

I would just like to thank the users who have written with there thanks, that is very kind of you. May the good karma come back to you.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 17, 2015)

Between some very condescending and rude members and the many threads that just disintegrate into petty bickering and posturing, it doesn't surprise me to see some good folks leaving. I also have not enjoyed this feeling that if I say anything negative about a product or developer there could very well be some kind of backlash either from the fanboys or the forum itself. Haven't been liking this place as much as I used to....


----------



## Jaap (Nov 17, 2015)

Ehm cough....I posted completely in the wrong thread....thought this was Valéries thread. Sorry AE! But it's a pitty you are leaving too.


----------

